# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Παράνομη μεταφορά εκατοντάδων πουλιών

## alex1986lunatic

http://dasarxeio.com/2015/10/27/1037-5/

----------

